# Car Skin. Rubber.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Car Skin Rubber.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?
*
Rubber is a silicone-based treatment that sets itself apart from other rubber products by the fact that not only does it last, but also it provides a natural matt finish. Whereas other rubber treatments leave a sticky, gloss finish that is short-lived and artificial, Rubber from Car-Skin leaves your tyres and rubber trim looking clean as new, rather than touched-up.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Audi A4 door/window trim.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

There's not a lot I can say about a trim dressing as they either look good or horrible, last a while or fade quickly, there is no middle ground really so no in depth review this time. The Car Skin Rubber is a clear liquid which is very watery in consistency. Below we can see my window trim wearing a winters worth of funk and rapidly decaying products. The trim shown below is after a wash with APC and the crazy paving was still evident, not sure if it was stubborn product or the winter had taken its toll. I currently have a tyre product on test so I will have to find a guinea pig at the weekend to see how it looks on tyres.



and after.



Durability TBC.

*
PROS*

Non sticky, matt finish.

*CONS*

Very watery and the sample bottle it came in was a screw top so I had to be careful not to pour it everywhere. The full size bottle looks like it comes with a spray head so that would be beneficial.


----------

